
MyBrandNewLogo – A 3-step Logo Generator - andy_adams
https://mybrandnewlogo.com
======
sharninder
I don't get the hate this one's getting. I don't think Apple or Google are
going to use a site like this for getting their logos made but there are
millions of other blogs, social media handles who don't mind a decent looking
logo or an idea they can customise further. I think this is an excellent
effort and I can already see myself using it.

~~~
me45555
Agreed!

------
yantrams
[Selfplug]

If you want to see how similar your logo is compared to stock icons from the
noun project database or logos of the top million websites, you can try these
services that I built as part of my research into shape similarity.

[http://compute.vision/nouns/index.html](http://compute.vision/nouns/index.html)

[http://compute.vision/brands/index.html](http://compute.vision/brands/index.html)

These aren't the latest iterations of the algorithm but they fare pretty well
most of the times.

Here are the results for the logo of Mybrandnewlogo:

[http://compute.vision/nouns/index.html?barnacles=https://s3....](http://compute.vision/nouns/index.html?barnacles=https://s3.us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/logoloads/OK5G9NBJCOYSDVQV)

[http://compute.vision/brands/logo-
results.html?uhash=HTH0LBU...](http://compute.vision/brands/logo-
results.html?uhash=HTH0LBUJJ4BEYYI7)

Edit: Formatting

------
giarc
I don't really see any difference between this and the others such as Logojoy.
What I don't like about these services is that some tout AI generated logos
etc etc when really they just take some input and generate the same logos over
and over. There is no real AI going on.

~~~
vanadium
Back in the mid-00s there was a logo sweatshop called Arteis (later bought by
HP) where people of widely disparate creative backgrounds pumped out logos for
businesses, some as many as a few dozen a day. They, too, all looked pretty
much cut from a template, because thinking requires time and the pay was about
1/10th you'd pay an equivalent Graphic Designer to do it over their lunch
hour. It's just generating pretty cookie-cutter stuff whether by hand or by
machine.

You definitely get what you pay for, either way.

~~~
analogmemory
Sounds like what 99designs.com does

------
anonytrary
Before I clicked the link, I expecting this to be pretty useless, but I was
pleasantly surprised. I'm sure lots of thought went into logos like Electron's
or Angular, but at the end of the day, there just needs to be a catchy symbol
people can visualize when they think of your project.

That said, I probably wouldn't use these logos for an app or anything that
needs a strong brand, but they're perfect for little Github projects. They're
kinda generic, which is what I expected, but there was more variation in the
generated logos than I expected there to be. Even if the designs are pretty
generic, I can see this being pretty useful for non-designers who wanna write
a library that has a semblance of an attractive README.

------
jessaustin
These logos are as good as those I've seen produced by "professional" graphic
designers.

That isn't the ringing endorsement one might imagine it to be.

------
tobr
This is about as valuable as a “3-Step Code Generator” that asks you for a few
words that describe what your code should do, then takes a random code snippet
and inserts your words as variable names. A small business may not be able to
afford a programmer, but still have a use for decent code. Or, you could use
it as inspiration for a programmer you hire later!

------
dawnerd
That made some logos Im very interested in (and we happen to be looking for a
new logo). Just wondering if the icons are internally created or from another
collection?

Edit: Looks like they're not unique icons, damn.

Edit 2: Since they're using nounproject, I hope they're properly licensing the
works and not just assuming they're creative commons so it's free. I'm not
seeing any credits given on their site or anything about the logo including
the royalty free license.

~~~
slig
They have a paid API [1]. So I believe they're paid users and paid users don't
have to attribute.

[1]:
[https://thenounproject.com/developers/](https://thenounproject.com/developers/)

~~~
dawnerd
Their api guides say you can’t resell so that’s why I’m confused I guess.

------
throwaway2016a
I was hoping [https://mybrandnewlogo.com/how-it-
works](https://mybrandnewlogo.com/how-it-works) was a little more in depth of
how it actually works but I suppose if they gave away their secret they
wouldn't make any money :)

I'm guessing they have a stock library of vector art somewhere. I'd love to
know what library / libraries they have used.

Edit / added:

On a different topic. I routinely by logos from Fiverr for about slightly more
than these (typically $80 - $100) and generally speaking the one's from fiver
weren't using any stock art.

~~~
jszymborski
The way that a lot of these logo generators work is actually using Noun
Project[0], which keeps very good tags for vector icons.

[0] [https://thenounproject.com/](https://thenounproject.com/)

~~~
kingosticks
That's an incredible resource. Thanks so much for posting. I'm wondering how
the licenses apply if I modify an icon, or merge two together. Happy to
attribute both authors but would that even be allowed?

Edit: it is.

> Yes, you can modify and build upon the symbol as long as you follow proper
> attribution requirements. You can use the icon for free as long as you
> attribute, or pay via a NounPro subscription

------
got2surf
This is really cool, some great logo redesign inspiration.

A couple of thoughts: 1) If you make the logo designs page shareable (step 2,
[https://mybrandnewlogo.com/logo-designs](https://mybrandnewlogo.com/logo-
designs)), I would love to get feedback from a few people. If you don't want
to store things persistently, even storing the input params (name, color,
slogan, etc) in the URL would be great. 2) I love that the name can be read as
_my "brand new" logo_, or as _my brand_ , _new logo_.

~~~
monokai_nl
1\. If you register and save your logo, you'll get a page that you can share,
for example:
[https://mybrandnewlogo.com/share/2P1qwAO85EtvRNgvkQGn](https://mybrandnewlogo.com/share/2P1qwAO85EtvRNgvkQGn)

You can share a couple of your logo pages on social, and gather feedback from
your friends.

2\. That's the idea, glad you like it :)

~~~
got2surf
Cool, thanks! That's a good enough value prop for me to register :)

------
whoisjuan
Step 1: Load a bunch free font families

Step 2: Load a bunch of icons with alt names.

Step 3: Randomize 1 and 2 as well as position and colors.

I wish good design was algorithmically that simple, but is not. These are good
logos for maybe a placeholder or testing something out, but they will never
have the quality of a real well thought design.

~~~
dc_gregory
Was thinking much the same; we have a product[1] in the same space, but a much
larger inventory, all created by hand. Not sure the "AI" space for design is
quite good enough for this price point.

[1] [https://www.brandcrowd.com/maker](https://www.brandcrowd.com/maker)

~~~
giarc
I actually really like your service! However the pricing isn't obvious on the
site.

~~~
dc_gregory
Thanks! The core team working on this is super smart. I'll pass your feedback
on pricing to our product manager.

------
sireat
This worked better than I expected.

For a quick project this is better than going to fiverr.

I made an ACME logo using mountain as a tag and got a nice mixture of logos
with various mountains.

So obviously a nice royalty free(I hope) collection of vector art is indicated
with proper tags.

EDIT: Pricing does seem a bit crazy for what is an auto-generated logo. (In
Theory it shouldn't matter who made the logo but psychologically one feels
more comfortable paying a live human being $50 instead of a bot).

------
yantrams
Quite impressed with the way this handled some edge cases I tried out. (Four
word company name with the third word having 20 characters, twenty word string
etc.) I'm sure a lot of thought went into algorithmizing how to best represent
a string of unbroken text in a given space and make it look good at the same
time.

Edit: Grammar

~~~
monokai_nl
Thanks. There's lots of math going on to make sure the visual parts are
positioned nicely. Not everything always works perfectly, but I think for most
cases it's working well.

------
casper345
I typed in "cocoon" and it gave me typewriters as my logos...Nice website, but
deliverable, not great.

Silver-lining: There will "always" be work for designers who take their time
to understand the depth behind a logo/company and create something unique.

------
apo
Really well done. I especially like that there's a "pricing" tab, although I
missed that at first.

From the tab:

 _One low-resolution logo file as inspiration for your designer._

Some commenters didn't like the service b/c the results look too "generic." I
see this as a different kind of service that fills a very particular need:
people rarely know what they want in a logo if that's not their area of focus.

Being able to flip through some possibilities and make simple changes on the
fly makes it a lot easier to figure out what you want.

------
nyx_
Mine came out pretty good. I'm impressed.
[https://i.imgur.com/gogGNws.png](https://i.imgur.com/gogGNws.png)

------
monokai_nl
Author here. Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
airstrike
Off-topic: Thank you for creating monokai!

~~~
monokai_nl
Hah, glad you enjoy it! Never thought that something I created 13 years ago
would still be so widely in use :)

------
jcoffland
I used 99designs a few years back to get my company's logo. It was cheap, fast
and good. You get to choose from several designs submitted by real designers
and work with them to fine tune it. I am still very happy with the results.

This service has pretty generic results, IMO.

~~~
huhtenberg
99designs = 50% clip art + 50% blatant rips of existing logos + the
StackOverflow logo.

That is, be sure to check you didn't end up with a stolen logo.

~~~
astrodust
Should be like 99percentchanceofbeingstolen as those sites basically encourage
logo theft. There's no other way to make money at those rates.

------
rawoke083600
Ja not bad... I will give the usual props for getting a side project out and
launched (That really is the hard part for me at least". It is a bit broken on
mobile (at least for me - borked spacing). *Side rant: But I really want a
decent-website-redesign service(just concept no css or anything).

My current site([https://www.fibretiger.co.za](https://www.fibretiger.co.za))
looks like a Christmas tree that took psychedelics.. :/ I've always been put
off by the high cost of the "design-competitions" like 99Designs cause I could
just see them recycling bootstrap themes with better colours:/

------
mimixco
This is, remarkably, not terrible. As others have pointed out, no unicorn is
going to use something like this but, as someone who has been hired to design
several logos for small projects, this would get the job done for many people.

------
nineteen999
So the output pretty much looks like your average .io domain website then.

------
mprev
Perhaps our view of the affordability of logo design is coloured by those
$250,000 rebranding exercises we hear about from large corporations.

In the UK, a freelance designer's hourly is, in my experience, around £50. If
you have an idea of what you want, a good designer would be able to give you
some options and a full logo pack in a day's work.

Sure, that's unaffordable in a lot of circumstances but, if you're designing a
logo for a business, it's not gonna be one of your largest expenses.

------
rafaelvasco
It actually works pretty nicely. I put some more uncommon keywords such as
'enlightement' and it generated a happy face with an eye in the forehead. I'm
impressed.

------
davelondon
Are there any of these logo design apps that are actually free? (e.g. to get
the SVG file?)

I just need a quick placeholder logo for a blog so I don't want to spend $$

~~~
andy_adams
You can try [https://logomakr.com/](https://logomakr.com/) \- they have an
upsell, but you can get the basic version of the logo for free.

------
azhenley
Careful, if the page refreshes then you'll lose all your options!

I did like quite a few of them too, even without giving a slogan or any
keywords.

~~~
monokai_nl
Maybe it's good to have an extra confirmation popup after 5 times clicking
"make more logos" when the page refreshes, thanks.

------
HugoDaniel
_shameless plug_

You can also try some custom shapes and patterns with
[https://gridgenerator.com](https://gridgenerator.com) :)

Here are some examples:
[https://www.instagram.com/gridgenerator/](https://www.instagram.com/gridgenerator/)

~~~
biosed
SSL Cert date error

~~~
HugoDaniel
Thankx! fixed :)

------
DLA
My trials yielded tons of company name + some variation of a star combination
... not very creative. The three descriptive words seemed to have little
impact on the results whereas a quality designer would leverage the
descriptive words to anchor ideas/concepts.

------
codetrotter
I think I found a bug. If you put an emoji in the slogan the generated logos
all come up empty!

~~~
monokai_nl
The final logos are created with vector shapes from the font files. There are
no fonts that include emojis, so that's why the system couldn't create any
logo for you. I should display a better message explaining this, thanks.

------
levesque
Seems very nice, but it also appears like they have few stock images per
keyword/topic and they would be overused after a relatively short time. Am I
not getting something? Are they supposed to take out an image once the logo is
sold?

~~~
bluedino
Similiar to Vistaprint. I can tell who used them when they give me their
business card.

------
choeger
That's surprisingly good

------
martin_drapeau
Awesome UX and the results were surprisingly great. Really love this tool.

------
tyingq
I do like that the front page examples are all of logos that remain
recognizable when you render them in just 2 color black and white.

Too many logos out there are aren't really "logos".

~~~
monokai_nl
When you purchase a logo package, you'll actually get multiple color variants:
full color, black and white, white on transparent, black on transparent, etc.

------
weknowbetter
So how does trademark work with a logo that is essentially made entirely out
of CC artwork? Wouldn't another company be able to legally "steal" your logo
in theory?

------
Kagerjay
Looks great especially for generating logo ideas

------
danhodgins
After you get your logo done you might find you have an ongoing need for a
bunch of day-to-day, maintenance graphic design. If that sounds like you then
check out Design Butler™ -->
[https://designbutler.co](https://designbutler.co). We provide Unlimited
Graphic Design (flat rate, all-inclusive) - web, print, social, infographics,
presentations and more.

------
aboutruby
Register returns "something went wrong" (in a 200 response code :) ). Great
site BTW!

------
m19n
Input fields on register form cannot be selected on iOS (native browser and
Firefox)

------
jatins
Generated a logo that I could have actually used, and is contextual. Pretty
good!

------
stanislavb
Some nice alternatives:

* Logojoy * LogoPony * Logomaster.ai * brandmark.io

ref: [https://www.saashub.com/my-brand-new-logo-
alternatives](https://www.saashub.com/my-brand-new-logo-alternatives)

------
FearNotDaniel
What, no kerning?

~~~
astrodust
Proper keming is an extra 50€

------
m0meni
Someone could trivially put all sites like this out of business by creating a
chrome extension that just extracts the SVGs it shows you from the page and
downloads them.

------
blunte
This is very well done, both in the results I got from using it and the UI
experience while using it.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
Interesting, I like it.

------
Fauntleroy
The most amusing thing about this website is that they obviously had an actual
designer do some work on it at some point, yet it implies that designers can
be easily automated out of the process.

All of the "logos" this thing generates are completely thoughtless: it simply
searches the Noun project based on your inputs for a vector image, then sets
it next to a random typeface. Anyone with a modicum of design experience can
tell you that these "logos" that it generates are a complete joke. If you're
honestly considering using one of these yourself, just head to the noun
project and search for an icon to plop down next to your favorite
typeface—you'll probably come up with a better result.

~~~
monokai_nl
I don't believe that designers can be automated out of the process.

I made this service because after years of co-running a design agency, I saw
an increase in the need for logos, but a decrease in the willingness to pay
for it. For bigger companies, it's no problem to hire a design agency to do
their branding process. And yes, you can do more thoughtful and tailored
design. We still do this at our design agency.

On the other hand, there are lots of people who simple don't have the budget
for a logo design process, don't have illustrator / photoshop skills, and just
really want something nice for a good price. I tried my best to create an
online, automated solution that's specifically made for these people, the
freelancers, the side-hustlers, the startups.

~~~
stfwn
Don't let the negativity get to you. Obviously no kind of automated logo
service is going to displace high quality custom design work, but this service
is great for small projects that just want a presentable logo today so they
can focus on other things. Most of YouTube runs on affordable royalty-free
music in the background too.

